# Jaffa update



## pines of rome (29 October 2013)

Have been having a bit of a dilemma with Jaffa, after finding out Jaffa has a bone tumour in his hind leg 3 months ago, I thought he probably did not have long and the cancer would spread and just to keep him comfortable as he went downhill, but although the lump has now got big, he is just so well in himself, I can,t just pts!

Took him to the vet today, who agreed he probably would not be this good if the cancer had spread, so he is going in Monday to be xrayed again and if his chest is clear he will have the leg amputated, if not I will have to decide if to let him go then while he is knocked out or bring him home and manage for what ever time he has left on strong pain killers!
I just hope the chest xray is clear!


----------



## Mrs B (29 October 2013)

All fingers crossed for you and Jaffa that it's operable and hasn't spread. He'll soon learn to get around quite happily on 3... x


----------



## Farcical1 (30 October 2013)

We had the same situation with our cat, many years ago. We did exactly the same as you; had him x-rayed for secondary tumours, and as this was negative, he had the leg amputated.
It took him a couple of days to adapt. When he woke up from a sleep in the first couple of days, he would have a wobble then readjust! 24 hours after the op he was up and down stairs, took himself out into the back garden and hopped out over the wall. The vet said he wouldn't be able to jump very well for a while; nobody told the cat that though! He lived for about 12 years after the op, and it never bothered him. He had a very distinctive gait, and you could hear him coming!
Best of luck with your cat.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (31 October 2013)

Animals adapt amazingly - Hoping you get good news on Monday


----------



## pines of rome (31 October 2013)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone, I must say I am dreading Monday
 Other than his fat leg, he looks so well and I can,t bare the thought of losing him yet, hopefully his chest will be clear and the vet can go ahead with the op!
I think he will manage ok as he is now used to not really using that leg anyway and he has so much attitude, that I  think he will cope


----------



## Fransurrey (1 November 2013)

Every vibe possible for your cat. I have also been noticing that Rosco is fine in himself. In fact, he's really chilled out at the moment and is still hunting and eating his prey! If I had the chance to amputate, I'd go for it, but as you know, it's in his jaw. 

I'll be crossing everything on Monday for you. xxx for the orangey one.


----------



## Tiffany (1 November 2013)

Fingers crossed for Jaffa that cancer not spread and for you because you must be so worried.


----------



## pines of rome (1 November 2013)

I do feel so sad that he must lose his leg though

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/559309_374960142576090_1611351462_n.jpg


----------



## pines of rome (4 November 2013)

Jaffa has had his op, thankfully his chest xrays were clear, he is now recovering and I will be able to bring him home tomorrow!
Have felt sick with worry all day, I am so happy that he is ok


----------



## Mrs B (4 November 2013)

So pleased that those xrays were clear! He'll mend quickly once he's home with you and soon sort out how to get himself to where he wants to be  Hugs to you both x


----------



## Farcical1 (4 November 2013)

That's brilliant news. Here's to a good recovery and many more years with him. We used to call ours "The Tripod"!


----------



## Fransurrey (5 November 2013)

I'm so pleased for you! Xx


----------



## pines of rome (5 November 2013)

I have got him home and I must say he is quite awful to look at! I feel like I only have two thirds of my cat and it is hard to watch him struggling to get about, he keeps falling over
I am glad I have a cage for him, so I don,t have to worry about the other cats hurting him, hopefully he will adjust in time, at least that painful leg won,t hurt anymore!!


----------



## Farcical1 (5 November 2013)

Don't worry too much about the wobbliness; although its hard to watch, he needs a few wobbles to get his balance again. I remember worrying if mine would ever get it right, but it only took him about 24 hours. Don't be afraid to let him out of the cage, he needs to move.
The other cats are unlikely to hurt him, unless he is bottom of the pecking order. They'll more likely avoid him, because he smells of the vets, than anything else.
It's worth a little heartbreak, once they start to recover. Remember, he won't be worried he's lost a leg, like we would, just more concerned where his next meal is coming from! Give him lots of cuddles and hell soon be back to himself.


----------



## pines of rome (5 November 2013)

Yes he does look a bit happier already, glad to be home I think!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....x480/999116_1405541746348585_2034372825_n.jpg


----------



## Farcical1 (5 November 2013)

He's lovely. He'll be hopping about before you know it.


----------



## E13 (5 November 2013)

Bless him. So glad he's ok. He'll be up and about in no time


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 November 2013)

what a lovely boy - sending him a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 November 2013)

I'm so glad that the cancer hadn't spread. He'll look grand once the fur has grown back and soon all you'll see is Jaffa and not the missing leg.  

Hugs for you and *get better soon* wishes for Jaffa.


----------



## pines of rome (14 November 2013)

Well its been ten days since Jaffa had his leg amputated and after my initial fear that perhaps I had done the wrong thing, as he looked so pathetic I am now glad I did,he is getting to grips with his hopping about and his naughty personality is back, although a bit grumpy at times, as I won,t let him out the front yet!
He had his stitches out today and the vet was pleased  that he has healed nicely and is getting about ok!
So fingers crossed that the cancer does not reappear and I have my ginger boy for some time yet!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 November 2013)

I'm glad he's adjusting well.


----------



## pines of rome (22 November 2013)

Here is Jaffa  getting the hang of hopping now! 
https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/p480x480/1463047_1411951209040972_762086020_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs B (22 November 2013)

Good lad! I guess that's the great thing about not having human angst (or a mortgage!) - they can just get on with it .. x


----------



## pines of rome (14 December 2013)

Jaffa,s first little jaunt down the road![video]https://fbexternal-a.akamaihd.net/safe_image.php?d=AQDf4IYULlqF3sO7&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-vthumb-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhvthumb-ak-prn2%2Fp280x280%2F1096494_1494033314155353_1494033  160822035_26732_1817_b.jpg&jq=100[/video]


----------



## pines of rome (14 December 2013)

[video=facebook;1494033160822035]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1494033160822035[/video]


----------



## pines of rome (14 December 2013)

That was supposed to be a video, but I can,t upload it from FB, anyway he is doing well and got a sprightly hop on, in his bid for freedom, bless him!


----------

